# Walnut logs.



## 4jo3 (Apr 3, 2020)

There are about 7 English walnut logs that I’m interested in but I’m not sure what the going rate for them in. Could you please help. Very little sap on them. Theres about 1100bd ft according to the Doyle scale. 20-28” diameter. 6-10ft long. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve in VA (Apr 3, 2020)

Not worth much, especially in this market.

I'm about 4 hours away and should be there by 5:30 this evening to pick them up. I'll bring you a 12 pack as well.

In all seriousness, I wish I had your question to ask for myself. Good luck!!

Post pictures!


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 3, 2020)

They aren’t my logs yet. Trying to do a cost analysis I have a price on slabbing and drying.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## rob3232 (Apr 3, 2020)

I can’t help you on pricing but just curious why you think that they are English Walnut and not Black Walnut? 

Those are some nice logs by the way.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 3, 2020)

That’s what they are claiming. So gullibility. Right now. I want to so if there are any walnuts around. As they will have a thinner shell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 3, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> That’s what they are claiming. So gullibility. Right now. I want to so if there are any walnuts around. As they will have a thinner shell.



Ya, you need to locate some nuts. They don't look at all like English walnut logs for me, however, your pictures don't enlarge when clicking on them. They do look more like Black walnut. When you find some nuts, if any are heart shaped, Japanese walnut is another possibility...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Otterhound (Apr 7, 2020)

When were they felled ? They are sitting in the sun . around .25/bdft is what I would consider . Were they in the woods or residential/fence row ? No one wants questionable logs to mill for lumber . Maybe that is why they are still there . Much of the furniture industry has gone the route of MDF and veneer , so that route is a bit tougher than it used to be . If you don't move on them , I may be interested in 1 of them and it would be my choice or nothing . Good luck . Don't wait too long or major checking will set in unless the endgrain has been sealed . Even then , it's only a matter of time until it does unless they are milled .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 11, 2020)

They look like black walnut to me. I buy alot of walnut logs. Those actually look like pretty good logs. I can't say for sure but couple look like rotoay logs and could be worth 3-6$ a foot one with limbs more like 2.5$ of you offerd 3$ straight though you likely would be making a pretty good offer.

Just noticed some of your logs here are under 8 feet long. Anything under 8 foot long the value drops dramaticly more or less if it's under 8 feet long .5-1$ a foot is going rate and under 6 feet its commercially worthless.


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 11, 2020)

Also not that I've cut many at all but the couple English walnuts I did cut and could verify looked almost nothing at all like our normal black walnut they look more like a butternut then a black walnut tree so that makes me little more skeptical they are English walnuts


----------



## Otterhound (Apr 12, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> They look like black walnut to me. I buy alot of walnut logs. Those actually look like pretty good logs. I can't say for sure but couple look like rotoay logs and could be worth 3-6$ a foot one with limbs more like 2.5$ of you offerd 3$ straight though you likely would be making a pretty good offer.
> 
> Just noticed some of your logs here are under 8 feet long. Anything under 8 foot long the value drops dramaticly more or less if it's under 8 feet long .5-1$ a foot is going rate and under 6 feet its commercially worthless.


Under 6 feet does have commercial value if you are looking to the correct industry . I would section a log into 2' & 3' long pieces and go from there . For example , if a log were 5' long , it would make 1 -2' & 1 - 3' section . I am not looking at wood for lumber or veneer . I am looking for straight grained , clear with minimal runout wood . Figure is OK to a degree , as long as the wood will remain stable when resawn to 3/16" or less as quartersawn end product .

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 13, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> Under 6 feet does have commercial value if you are looking to the correct industry . I would section a log into 2' & 3' long pieces and go from there . For example , if a log were 5' long , it would make 1 -2' & 1 - 3' section . I am not looking at wood for lumber or veneer . I am looking for straight grained , clear with minimal runout wood . Figure is OK to a degree , as long as the wood will remain stable when resawn to 3/16" or less as quartersawn end product .


Back and side sets?


----------



## Bigg081 (Apr 13, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> There are about 7 English walnut logs that I’m interested in but I’m not sure what the going rate for them in. Could you please help. Very little sap on them. Theres about 1100bd ft according to the Doyle scale. 20-28” diameter. 6-10ft long. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



What are you planning to do with them? Keep for self or sell? You have a place that will mill and dry? Have you discussed a cost yet with owner?

Hope I am not overstepping, but depending on your above answers, I may be willing to partner with you on this. I am only about 2hrs from Pittsburgh. We can PM to discuss details. Feel free to tell me to kick rocks! LOL


----------



## Otterhound (Apr 13, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> Back and side sets?


Certainly . And the occasional bookmatched solid body blank , neck blank ........


----------



## Flacer22 (Apr 13, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> Certainly . And the occasional bookmatched solid body blank , neck blank ........


I figured as much when u said sizes. When I mentioned commercial I was referring to bidding logs and timber and I've never seen a lutiher bidding or buying logs out of woods haha maybe in some areas it happens but generally I've had the guitar guys I deal with buy specific logs out of my log yard. But all same I see your point there are smaller pieces with value. But my point was if I was bidding logs in a back yard as in this situation I wouldn't be paying much if anything for less than 7 foot logs as they just don't have large scale value. But again I'm use to buying 10-50k feet in logs or trees and I'm bidding against alot of other people normally.


----------



## Otterhound (Apr 13, 2020)

Flacer22 said:


> I figured as much when u said sizes. When I mentioned commercial I was referring to bidding logs and timber and I've never seen a lutiher bidding or buying logs out of woods haha maybe in some areas it happens but generally I've had the guitar guys I deal with buy specific logs out of my log yard. But all same I see your point there are smaller pieces with value. But my point was if I was bidding logs in a back yard as in this situation I wouldn't be paying much if anything for less than 7 foot logs as they just don't have large scale value. But again I'm use to buying 10-50k feet in logs or trees and I'm bidding against alot of other people normally.


Understood . Two completely different markets .


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 13, 2020)

I have miss placed their number. I’m reaching back out. I may be out but will pass the information when I get it. (Still to be determined). I have been preoccupied with my bandsaw and whether I’m in or out will depend if I purchase a new one. I can’t resaw any side and backs for myself. 

I had planned mostly on full length boards 8/4 for furniture and keeping an eye for the luthier quality and maybe slicing those 16/4 for necks. I was going to try and keep them long and section the pieces in 3ft after the moisture content drops down. 

I still don’t have confirmation on whether or not they are English or black.


----------



## 4jo3 (Apr 13, 2020)

The luthier stuff would have just been a bonus. As that wasn’t the intent to purchase


----------



## Otterhound (Apr 13, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> The luthier stuff would have just been a bonus. As that wasn’t the intent to purchase


It is a niche market and often ignored .


----------

